# Perimenopause?



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey. My mom is going through some weird hormonal changes and she has a lot of symptoms of perimenopause : insomnia, mood swings, depression, loss of appetite, hot flashes, etc. She hates going to doctors for some reason and refuses to get help. I was wondering if any of ya'll were/have gone through this and if you found anything that helped you (any supplements, medicine, etc). Thanks.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Deirdre. Meds can sometimes help with the symptoms of perimenopause but unfortunately I think, he needs to pretty much run it's course. If your mom is having severe symptoms that are disrupting her daily life then maybe you can talk her into seeing a doc. Otherwise it is pretty much a natural part of a woman's life(unfortunatly) we all have to go through it. Take care, and tell your mom to feel free to post on here if she feels like comiserating with the rest of us.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, kazzy3. I'll talk to my mom about all this. Thanks!


----------

